#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  Property Chiang Mai

## mickyg

I will be coming to Chiang Mai for 2 months June and July - I am looking for a decent house to rent - 3-4 bedroom at least - preferably with Swimming Pool and not too far from the city - where is the best place to look. Most agencies will only rent houses for minimum 1 year.

Any help would be appreciated.

----------

